# MSI Geforce 580 Lightning 3GB Sli Reviewed



## rchi84 (Jun 29, 2011)

A much awaited review, and the 580 finally gets to stretch its legs.

[H]ard|OCP - MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI Video Card


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice link, buddy. Lots of people complain HardOCP is biased towards AMD cards, this review should stop that.

And that card is really awesome!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for the link rchi84


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice find. Thanks for the link rchi84


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes i read that review and its very good. These guys actually test the cards in terms of proper gameplay performance and post filter affects rather than mere fps results. Ofcourse fps matters the most but eyecandy is also one important aspect & these cards are actually tailor made to deliver that.

I totally favour the approach of hardocp's method of reviewing gpu's and this review proves the same.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Harddocp gave up, they could not find anything negative with those, even decreasing settings on 6970CFX could no make them catch up to 580 Lightning XE.

And after I dug a bit deeper:


> *When we compare MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI to Radeon HD 6970 CFX the water becomes more murky*. There is over a $500 difference between these two setups. For $500 more, you get 1GB more of RAM per GPU with the MSI Lightning XE video cards, versus the HD 6970 video cards. *While this was a big improvement over standard GTX 580's,** it is less of an improvement over two 6970 video cards, which already have a good amount of RAM on them.* For the most part, these two setups will *perform very similar*, except in some specific cases depending on the game. In F.E.A.R. 3 there was quite a big advantage with the MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI.



And again with the different setting thing:
DiRT 3 - MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP

This has been my point all along, they do not make the ati card win over nvidia, but they sure make it look like its very close.

Again same analogy, just opposite:
F1 2010 - MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
Why didn't they increase AA on 6970cfx to 16x? Its giving 55FPs, so 16xaa should be playable?

Again:
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP


I want them to put apples to apple first.

Peace!!



Skud said:


> press F3


I am here 

Have another: Crysis: Warhead - MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Looks partial to me



tkin said:


> I am here



Welcome bro


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> Harddocp gave up, they could not find anything negative with those


Get over it.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Get over it.


Don't blame it on me, blame on the guys who called me out here.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nice link, buddy. Lots of people complain HardOCP is biased towards AMD cards, this review should stop that.
> 
> And that card is really awesome!!!


If they were biased, their forum would be rioting.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ I used to think that they were biased but after going thoroughly with their recent reviews, i realised that they are just giving us a much broader picture of things that other reviewers were skipping.

Their game and gpu reviews are sort of brilliant.


----------

